# Anyone near Forest Grove Oregon?



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone who lives near there have you been to force Grove to listen to the Mystery sound yet? It has me really intrigued because they can't solve it.

Article.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 4, 2016)

we have the chatawa monster. Legend is that a circuit train derailed in the early 1900's and the animals all escaped and roamed the woods for years. People still say they see and here things. Off coarse it could just be Henry roaming around

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 4, 2016)

Boo!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Boo!





Stop that!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> we have the chatawa monster. Legend is that a circuit train derailed in the early 1900's and the animals all escaped and roamed the woods for years. People still say they see and here things. Off coarse it could just be Henry roaming around


Nah I'm just going to leave it alone!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> we have the chatawa monster. Legend is that a circuit train derailed in the early 1900's and the animals all escaped and roamed the woods for years. People still say they see and here things. Off coarse it could just be Henry roaming around



or you!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 4, 2016)

I always have to ask when I see these types of things.... Why doesn't someone just walk out there and see what it is? Obviously loud enough that you should be able to track it down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 4, 2016)

I should tag @Strider also cause I know it will scare him! Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2016)

From what i understand the sounds comes from everywhere not a single point. I think the feds or maybe one of the alphabet agencies is experimenting with a new toy i.e. another terror weapon. 

Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get us ......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well no matter who it is around here they would get surrounded by the locals. One would have a gun, another would have a flashlight that barely works. The common thing would be a Busch beer in all their hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2016)

@Mike1950 take your lovely bride for a weekend getaway and solve this mystery. She's tired of loading wood anyway take her to a spooky town . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @Mike1950 take your lovely bride for a weekend getaway and solve this mystery. She's tired of loading wood anyway take her to a spooky town . . . . .



You Asshat- tryin to get me in the doghouse- I have gone down the gorge 3 times in last month. Probably a bunch of liberal prema donas tryin to get attention..........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider (Mar 5, 2016)

Haha I don't have a gun to take with me, but I can take my screwdriver :D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

